# 3 in 1 transducer setup SIMRAD



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Someone with Simrad will chime in and probably be more helpful - but I had a similar issue repeatedly with my lowrance. I would have to go to sonar installation and repatedly select the right transducer type from a long list of transducers and then it would work again. And it kept resetting itself. not sure what the simrad menus look like but possibly its similar and this could help!


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

It has been a while but I encountered a similar issue running two transducers through my simrad. I believe what ended up working was switching the two channels, then auto learning the transducer for each.

I ran across the suggestion on hull truth after a lot of trial and error.

I've got a chirp through hull and 3 in 1. Both work as intended.


----------



## JohnnyTsu (Oct 30, 2012)

I had the same problem. It was solved with this setup:









Simrad Help & Support


Get product FAQs, manuals and software updates for Simrad




www.simrad-yachting.com





I can go home tonight and double check my settings.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

Wrong Channel?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

JohnnyTsu said:


> I had the same problem. It was solved with this setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great stuff I can't believe I didn't find this on the SIMRAD site I tried but I kept finding a video which would not load. Thanks I'll try this tonight!


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

Nm


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Call ISLA mapping to fix it quickly and avoid the Simrad support overseas.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

ISLA Mapping said:


> Call ISLA mapping to fix it quickly and avoid the Simrad support overseas.


PM sent. Thanks! SIMRAD support sucked


----------



## Cork (Sep 10, 2020)

If you call Simrad CS, immediately ask for a Master Tech.
They have 2 levels of CS. The first one may just waste your time.
My experience has been good.
I also paid $35 for the complete manual.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Cork said:


> If you call Simrad CS, immediately ask for a Master Tech.
> They have 2 levels of CS. The first one may just waste your time.
> My experience has been good.
> I also paid $35 for the complete manual.


Good to know because I've called twice and both times the CS was terrible took 25 minutes to answer a couple questions. I messed around with the settings yesterday and I'm getting some readings apparently my garage is 5 ft deep


----------



## Team Geezer (6 mo ago)

I'm not sure about using the Multi Source selection. On my NSS Evo3 Multi is for the Network echosounder mode. Mine is set for Internal echosounder. I am also using the CH2 Transducer with the AI 3 in 1 transducer selected. I sure the comment about your garage being 5ft deep was tongue-in-cheek. No water, no workie! FYI: My garage is 4.5ft deep.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Team Geezer said:


> I'm not sure about using the Multi Source selection. On my NSS Evo3 Multi is for the Network echosounder mode. Mine is set for Internal echosounder. I am also using the CH2 Transducer with the AI 3 in 1 transducer selected. I sure the comment about your garage being 5ft deep was tongue-in-cheek. No water, no workie! FYI: My garage is 4.5ft deep.
> View attachment 219262
> View attachment 219263


Yeah it doesn’t make sense to me but both the Simrad tech and the guide posted above said use the “multi source” and channel 2. I wonder if it has to do with the type of transducer they 3 in 1 is? Either way this machine is complicated AF but the more I play with it the more I get used to where things are. I went with absolutely no experience with MFDs to a very complex unit with endless customization which is good but bad for me since I like simple and plug and play. I did it for the FMT and it’s outstanding.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Multi source needs to be checked.


----------



## Team Geezer (6 mo ago)

I guess I'm a little confused my NSS Evo3 12 is working great with the 1 in 3 transducer. But, my Echo sounder mode is set to single source and channel 2. From what I understand from Simrad's installation videos, Multi Souce is for two transducer installations. Am I missing something? 

And! FMT is awesome!! Thank you, ISLA.


----------

